# Forum Software



## midnightmktg (Jul 13, 2007)

I want to add a forum to my website are there any good open source programs out there....actually I wonder if this is an open source software.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The two most popular that I have seen:

vBulletin® - Instant Community

phpBB • Creating Communities Worldwide


----------



## Frazmand (Nov 16, 2007)

Try and stay away from phpBB if you can, it lacks in security features. When I used it I got a lot of spam on it.

The forum I mainly use is SMF (Small Machines Forum) great software really customizeable.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I highly suggest you suck it up and spend the $130 (I think) to buy vBulletin. That's the software that this forum uses. I have vBulletin for a hobby of mine, and it's VERY powerful software out of the box, but there are also a TON of add-ons you can add to it.


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

I've been using phpbb for two forums for several years.

You'll get every Russian sex drug spammer in the world joining if you don't do a patch that is readily available. I've had mine go from maybe 20 spammers a day to zero. Total elimination. Took 15 minutes to fix.

Other than that, they do all I want. 
.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Chani said:


> I highly suggest you suck it up and spend the $130 (I think) to buy vBulletin. That's the software that this forum uses.


I'm impressed. I would have never guessed. Obviously Rodney has done a lot of work to make it look so unique. Doesn't look like a vbulletin forum at all.


----------



## AwesomeNinja (Jan 13, 2008)

Paid -

InvisionBoards
vBulletin

Free - 

PhpBB (had security issues prior, but now its totally fine)
SMF


----------



## Dharok (Jan 7, 2008)

vBulletin if your prepared to pay for a yearly subscription if not try the latest PhpBB version 3 as they have added alot of security features, apparantly alot more secure than version 2.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I didn't realize that version 3 was finally out! People have been waiting for that for a few years!

I may check that out for a second forum, but I'm VERY happy with vBulletin for my other site.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Look at mybb looks pretty good!


----------



## Dharok (Jan 7, 2008)

Chani said:


> I didn't realize that version 3 was finally out! People have been waiting for that for a few years!
> 
> I may check that out for a second forum, but I'm VERY happy with vBulletin for my other site.


Yup  vBulletin is great. Most of the biggest forums out there use it due to the easy modifications etc. PhpBB is worth a look but it's still not really in the same league


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I've owned and administered several phpBB forums, and once I used vBulletin I never looked back. 

You're right, they're not even in the same league. 

Still, it might be worth a try to check out phpBB ver 3.


----------



## robby (Oct 29, 2007)

I think vBulletin is still the best, phpbb is free but it does has security issues.. well it's free anyway.


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

Considering how this forum is so advanced compared to other vBulletin boards I've seen so far, Rodney must have indeed invested insane $$$ into it.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

You can do that when you have forum sponsors.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Chani said:


> You can do that when you have forum sponsors.


You can also do that _before_ you have forum sponsors (which is what I did).


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Yeah, I didn't realize until last night that you were also a web developer.


----------

